# 4 wheel drive shift lever stuck



## Kelly Hanna

So I had to engage the 4wd lever today...second time since new. Went to shift back out of 4wd and the lever will not move back up. Had it in neutral with the clutch in and rpms low. Is there a trick to getting it to move? Went through the entire manual and not a word about any special procedures about 4wd.


----------



## LouNY

Try backing up while maintaining light pressure on the shifter, may even need to do some S turns,
could even try the same going forward.
I usually try to move the mechanical shifted 4wd while still moving, but not when pulling hard.


----------



## Kelly Hanna

Got it the next time I started the tractor. Let it move back in neutral a bit and it loosened up. The tolerances on these shifters must be very tight.


----------



## FredM

If a tyre on the front and another on the rear are unequal in diameter, this will also cause the 4WD to lockup, I am not saying your tyres are odd size but giving you a cause and the usual thing is to back up like LouNY said.


----------



## eligio pena

I often have the same issue with my CK30. I took mine to the dealer a couple of times for the same issue. One day, I figured I look and see what the hangup was all about,its too much of a hassle to load up the tractor and get overcharged for maintenance. Take a look underneath the chassis where the linkage engages a yoke like lever on the transmission and spray it with lubricant. I have to spray the yoke and linkage often in South Texas dusty ranch lands.


----------



## Racy2

This happened to my Kioti at 13 hours. I lifted the front end up with the loader and it came out of 4wd very easy


----------



## Lonnie1

Racy2 said:


> This happened to my Kioti at 13 hours. I lifted the front end up with the loader and it came out of 4wd very easy


Had same problem with 4 wheel not want to shift in and out and it ended up being the Bolt that is attached to the lever was tightening when ever we tried to move it, Ended up not being able to move handle no more than half way, Had to break bolt loose and put ANTISEAZE on bolt and adjusted it properly, Dealer tech found the problem on My Farmall 70A 2015 Less than 150 Hours


----------



## unsquidly

A lot of the smaller tractors will do this on occasion just like a lot of older 4 wheel drive trucks will do this also....


----------



## Kelly Hanna

Need to get the linkage checked today while doing the 100 hour service. Going to change out the fuel filter. Got the YouTube video watched, doesn't look too hard to do.


----------



## FredM

It will be if you don't bleed the system correctly.


----------



## Kelly Hanna

I should not have to bleed the system with it being almost brand new. Both the regular gear and the 4x4 selector levers are stiff as a poker to move. Dealer says it's normal. Didn't get time to check the linkage and lubricate it, got the service stuff done, then had to help a neighbor with his steering damper on his F250.


----------



## LouNY

What does it being fairly new have to do with bleeding a fuel system after changing a fuel filter?


----------



## Kelly Hanna

I thought Fred was talking about the shift lever being stuck/hard to move. I see now he was talking about the fuel filter. I posted a new thread about how I replaced the fuel filter and bled the system. Didn't use the pump or bleed screw.


----------



## unsquidly

Kelly Hanna said:


> So I had to engage the 4wd lever today...second time since new. Went to shift back out of 4wd and the lever will not move back up. Had it in neutral with the clutch in and rpms low. Is there a trick to getting it to move? Went through the entire manual and not a word about any special procedures about 4wd.



Do you have a FEL on this tractor? I have a CK3510 SE HST and my 4 wheel drive/ 2 wheel drive selector level is a little stiff but not majorly stiff. I had it stick in 4WD one time and I just raised the front end up with the bucket and it came right out of 4WD once the weight was off of the front axel. Mine stays in 4WD most of the time since we use it in the horse and cattle areas so I have learned about once a month to take it out of 4WD and drive it down the road a little then put it back in 4WD and I have had no problems since I started doing this......Over the winter I plan on pulling it in the barn and see if there is any place to lube the selector linkage.....


----------



## FredM

Next time the lever sticks, back the tractor a little and see if that helps, sometimes the transmissions will wind (bind) up with worn or slightly different tyre sizes, and I said slightly.


----------



## unsquidly

FredM said:


> Next time the lever sticks, back the tractor a little and see if that helps, sometimes the transmissions will wind (bind) up with worn or slightly different tyre sizes, and I said slightly.



Yep......And even new tires can vary just a little in size anymore......Not much quality control in most things now a days


----------



## Kelly Hanna

Yes, I have the FEL with bucket and forks.


----------



## Tumblindown

I haven't driven a lot of them, but the ones I have driven, the 4WD lever is often finicky. Just don't moose it and bend the linkage.

When I first got mine, I sometimes had to put it in neutral, push the clutch in, then disengage the 4WD. Or go into reverse. I don't remember the exact sequence. 

Even $75k trucks can be touchy. I put my SOTF Ram in 4-hi one time just to see. Turned it off, pulled into a parking lot and it was still engaged. Ticked me off. My old Bronco was a PITD as well. Had to back it up until I heard a slight 'click' and then I knew it was disengaged. Mostly

My Kioti better now but still a little bit of a PITA.

Next time you're in the mood, crawl under it and check the linkage. Maybe have someone engage/disengage it while you're looking to see if any of the linkage is off-kilter. Might be something really simple.

Good luck


----------



## unsquidly

Tumblindown said:


> I haven't driven a lot of them, but the ones I have driven, the 4WD lever is often finicky. Just don't moose it and bend the linkage.
> 
> When I first got mine, I sometimes had to put it in neutral, push the clutch in, then disengage the 4WD. Or go into reverse. I don't remember the exact sequence.
> 
> Even $75k trucks can be touchy. I put my SOTF Ram in 4-hi one time just to see. Turned it off, pulled into a parking lot and it was still engaged. Ticked me off. My old Bronco was a PITD as well. Had to back it up until I heard a slight 'click' and then I knew it was disengaged. Mostly
> 
> My Kioti better now but still a little bit of a PITA.
> 
> Next time you're in the mood, crawl under it and check the linkage. Maybe have someone engage/disengage it while you're looking to see if any of the linkage is off-kilter. Might be something really simple.
> 
> Good luck



I have never had a problem with my everyday truck going in and out of 4 wheel drive but it is a 2017 Ford has made some very good changes to their system.......I had my Kioti out working yesterday and, not sure why, it seemed to be much easier then usual to shift in and out of 4 wheel drive.....


----------



## brandon barnes

They all do it sometimes. Just like your gear selector. Slowly push forward or reverse pedal and give the 4x4 lever slight pressure. Happens to me sometimes and this is what I do. My buddy's Mahindra 1626 does it almost Everytime and he does the same thing to engage or disengage 4x4. Hope this helps


----------

